# Best Spray on Wax?



## stihlaficionado (May 17, 2013)

I've always used paste waxes but I've seen a few ads that make me want to try a spay
like MeGuiars Quik wax.

Any other spray on waxes that anybody has tried & recommends?


----------



## Cpjlube (May 17, 2013)

I like the quick detail waxes. I used to hit the corvette before driving it at night. Makes the June bugs come off easier. I found them to be good, in between hard waxes. If you have a dark car, some of the spray waxes leave streaks on them. 

Chuck


----------



## lumberjack48 (May 18, 2013)

NU-Finish, the easiest and the best i found, wipe on. wipe off, no white powder, or lines. I had a black Fi50 step-side Ford, my logging pickup, i wiped it down every day.


----------



## YarraValleyDude (Jun 2, 2013)

Mister Sheen works awsome on my bike


----------

